# simple bronze eyes



## future_MACPRO (Aug 4, 2007)

_Hello everyone,_
_im very excited and anxious to say that this is my very first post! _
_I could really use the feedback and critisism, so PLEASE be brutally _
_honest! But i still hope you like it : )_

This look is simple yet noticable. Looks great with ANY eye color! 

*For this look I also used:*
MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation
AVON Luminous Face Powder
Bare Minerals Face Color in True
MAC Lipglass in Florabundance

BEFORE:






AFTER:










PHASE 1: BASE​ 
*Use any type of eyeshadow primer 
to completely cover your eyelid and 
under eye. To create a more mate 
finish around your eye, use Red Earth 
powder. 


 

*MUST curl eyelashes! instantly wakes your face up




​ 



PHASE 2:BROWS​ 
*Make sure brows are groomed! 




​ 
*Personally, I prefer using a light brown 
eyeshadow and an eyeliner makeup brush 
to fill in my sparse brows. But thats just 
my preference, last time i used pencil I 
looked like i got in a fight with sharpies! 
But if you can use pencil correctly, then 
more power to you! : )


 




PHASE 3:BRING ON THE EYESHADOW!​ 
*Use Prestige Eyeliner in Sable to 
completely line your eye top and 
bottom from corner to corner. 


 
*For the bottom of your eyes, use 
Baked Sands (from the Baked Collection) 
Bronze and line from corner to corner.


 
*Next, my most favorite eyeshadow 
of all time! Use twinks by MAC to fill 
in eyelid up to crease.


 

*Use Vanilla Eyeshadow from the 
Baked Sands and apply to brow bone 
and corners of eye.


 
*Last but not least! I prefer not to 
deal with a clumpy mess! So use Lash 
Exact Mascara for top and bottom lashes.


 
HOPE IT HELPS! PLEASE GIVE ME FEEDBACK! : )​


----------



## sulci (Aug 4, 2007)

WOW this is excellent for people who can't blend (me). Thanks.


----------



## Aevalin (Aug 4, 2007)

really helpful - and it's nice to see something I can wear to the office too!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 4, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## tika (Aug 4, 2007)

Very good


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 5, 2007)

This is so pretty! And it looks really simple.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh, nice!


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for the tutorial! i really like this look for one of those low-key days. it's simple yet striking. i love how your eyes look with this makeup!


----------



## frocher (Aug 9, 2007)

Lovely, and so soft.


----------



## breathless (Aug 11, 2007)

this is lovely!!! thanks!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 19, 2007)

Just lovely! You have perfect eyes for e/s!


----------



## pichima (Aug 27, 2007)

I love this kind of simple but flattering looks!
great job, thanx for sharing


----------

